# Question to valeters



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey, i was just wondering about your full valet price. See my problem is that a competitor chargers £50 for a full valet, now i think that for a 5 hour job, that is reasonable. But he charges the same price even if a car comes in for a 2 hour job? Im just wondering does anyone charge on the fact that a car is dirtier/cleaner? Or just one solid price. 

Thanks lads, Joe


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Honesty is the best policy imo. If a car doesnt need the full valet then tell the customer. You may lose out on the day but could end up with a regular job if youre honest with the customer. Better to make a steady income than a fast buck. 
As for the car being dirtier than you thought it would be, thats up to you, but youre better off advertising an excess charge for really bad condition cars rather than turning up and hiking the price on the day. They could turn you away.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

My full valets are £140 to £170 little bit off that if really clean but i usually just leave it as it is and dont usually charge extra if extra dirty.


----------

